# Official Draft Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Post your wants and not-wants. Post the scenario you'd most like to see play out. Post everything draft related!! 4 hours boooooom....

*Want*


Harden
Evans
DeRozen
Flynn
Henderson
Dionte Christmas - If we somehow snag a second rounder I would love this guy.
Hansbrough - If we trade down a little bit to pick up a 2nd.

*Would hate*

James Johnson
Budinger
DeJuan Blair

Only 4 hours and I'm almost resigned to the signing of JJ. 

It baffles me how every year it seems we on this very board know who will become a star and are often proved correct, but the Raptors franchise who get paid to know this stuff mess it up all the time. 

Here's to BC reading this thread and actually picking someone who will help.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Evans
DeRozen
Johnson 
Flynn

Thats my wish list


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So you see us staying at the 9th and not aquiring anything else?

I'd like to add JRue Holiday to my wish list but again after a minor trade down to around the mid-teens and securing a 2nd.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The NBA champion Los Angeles Lakers have sold the No. 29 pick in the first round of the NBA draft to the New York Knicks for $3 million. 

I wish that was us.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Want*

Johnson (absolutely want)
Harden (if he slips)
Evans 
DeRozen 
Flynn 
Earl Clark - IF BC can get another 1st like he said he could if the "his" player is still there 


*Would hate* 

Budinger 
DeJuan Blair


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ahhhh I hate Johnson. Why are people so hyped on him? Boring bust wrote all over him. Maybe not a bust but nothing exciting, I know its the 9th but I want the possibility of a star.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^Carmelo not an star? not saying he is.. but similar build..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Carmelo was a star in college though JJ was a bag of inconsistency. He's also already the age of a senior...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

WANT:
1. Harden
2. DeRozan
3. Flynn
4. Evans
5. Terrence Williams

DON'T WANT:
Blair, Mullens, Hill

I'd like to also pick up a late-1st/early-2nd to get Dante Cunningham.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Kings have agreed to terms with Portland to acquire Blazers point guard Sergio Rodriguez in exchange for their No. 31 pick, according to a source with knowledge of the situation. The Kings will also receive Portland's No. 38 pick and cash considerations.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I love Sergio. Strange move IMO. 

Spanish connection on the Kings?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Blake Griffin goes first...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Grizzlies get Hasheem Thabeet second... 

It's lonely in here.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I've got Rubio here.

Edit: Harden goes at 3. Rubios DEFINITELY next.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah Harden goes to Thunder with the 3rd pick.. What a talented young core that team has...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not sure Rubio goes next. Sergio being there kind of makes Rubio redundant (although Ricky is better but why make that trade?)


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

wow.. rubio slipping!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ah and I'm correct Tyreke Evans goes with the fourth pick.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Raptors need to trade up to get Rubio. Like, now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rubio to minny, book it


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL guess not. Next then?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

one would think the slide will end with minny..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> The Raptors need to trade up to get Rubio. Like, now.


Really? Only as trade bait for me. I'm happy with our PG situation.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> Grizzlies get Hasheem Thabeet second...
> 
> It's lonely in here.


That threw me off there were rumors that he didn't want to play for them


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

rubio and derozan?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> Really? Only as trade bait for me. I'm happy with our PG situation.


Rubio is already better than Ukic. And he'll get even better.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

There goes Ricky


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

**** I think next is Derozan. Praying it's Curry but I doubt it.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

That's tragic. A PG rotation of Calderon and Rubio would have been great for a decade and a half.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

A rotation of two starters? Smh you're living in cloud nine if you think either player would have been happy sharing major minutes or sitting out crunch times. Rubio on the raps OR Jose on the raps, it's not possible for both. 

Rubio is in Minny now anyway.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

flynn?! minny is trading rubio to nyk.. or to someone..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Flynn goes sixth what the??? Trade on the horizon?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay, one of those two is getting traded. Unless Minnesota is just stupid and wants 2 young, developing PGs.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

YES! DeRozan!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> A rotation of two starters? Smh you're living in cloud nine if you think either player would have been happy sharing major minutes or sitting out crunch times. Rubio on the raps OR Jose on the raps, it's not possible for both.
> 
> Rubio is in Minny now anyway.


Yeah, because Calderon is going to be the starter forever. He would be the ideal mentor for Rubio. And, on a team with an established PG, Rubio wouldn't expect to start. He'd expect to start for a **** team like Memphis or Sacramento or Minnesota. But not with Calderon - his friend - in front of him.

It has nothing to do with Cloud Nine.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Curry goes 7th to the Warriors.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

stephen curry to gsw? if curry work well with d'antoni then he'll work well with nellie..


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

So, who think DeRozen is going to the Knicks?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> Yeah, because Calderon is going to be the starter forever. He would be the ideal mentor for Rubio. And, on a team with an established PG, Rubio wouldn't expect to start. He'd expect to start for a **** team like Memphis or Sacramento or Minnesota. But not with Calderon - his friend - in front of him.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Cloud Nine.


Rubio has been running teams since he was 16. He doesn't want to come to the NBA and become an understudy for a few years. The kid is a baller regardless of 'friendship' with Calderon he wants to play. Jose isn't exactly nearing his end neither so your point is kind of weird.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

if jordan hill dont go to the knicks.. i can see the raptors being stupid and taking him..


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> Rubio has been running teams since he was 16. He doesn't want to come to the NBA and become an understudy for a few years. The kid is a baller regardless of 'friendship' with Calderon he wants to play. Jose isn't exactly nearing his end neither so your point is kind of weird.


Maybe the Raptors should just let Calderon play every minute of every game. Screw having a backup PG, let alone a good backup PG. Would that make you happy?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> Maybe the Raptors should just let Calderon play every minute of every game. Screw having a backup PG, let alone a good backup PG. Would that make you happy?


We have Ukic. You're a little wild.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> We have Ukic. You're a little wild.


Again, Rubio *is better than* Ukic. I wrote that in the first post.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

alright were on the clock Don't drop the Ball BC


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

raptors : james johnson.. book it! BC do it!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Knicks fans are to the NBA draft what Jets fans are to the NFL draft.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

They better take DeRozan.

I swear to god if it's Holliday...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jordon Hill gone ninth ... 


Come on BC DeRozan to us...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank You God They Didn't Mess It Up.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Explain to me why this is a good pick.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

DeRozan!!!!!! Very happy with this one


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes finally BC listens. 

DD is our guy with the 9th pick.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

I think that it's a good thing to go for potential, no matter what happens with Bosh. DD had the most potential of the players available. It also fills out a need. Good pick. I wanted Evans, but he went real early. overall, I'm not disappointed


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm thrilled with the pick. He was my guy from a few months ago and will help our weak perimeter.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's weird everyone on bbnet is happy for once.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

narrator said:


> Explain to me why this is a good pick.


Best player/prospect on the board.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

If he can't shoot - and shooting is a learned skill, obviously - how does he help the perimeter? Aside from being younger and having a lot of Tremendous Upside Potential, how does he make the Raptors better this year? Shouldn't that be the goal?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jennings to Bucks at 10


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

narrator said:


> If he can't shoot - and shooting is a learned skill, obviously - how does he help the perimeter? Aside from being younger and having a lot of Tremendous Upside Potential, how does he make the Raptors better this year? Shouldn't that be the goal?


We don't need him to shoot. Everyone on our team can shoot, shooting isn't what this team needs. We need raw athleticism at the wing spot and he is the best guy in the draft for us. This team haven't had an exciting player since VC left and hopefully DD can bring some of that back.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

NJ always seem to make solid picks. 

I wish we had another pick.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

DD will improve his shot over the summer also Nj just made a good pick


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just hope derozen doesn't start dissing Toronto. I have to say I was suprised. I'm happy though. I love how they addressed a glaring need. Finally I don't have to hear about the raptors lacking athletic wing players.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Man I would love to have Williams here.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Hansbrough: the latest terrible pick by Larry Legend.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Earl Clark to the Suns.

Any predictions on trades?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> Earl Clark to the Suns.
> 
> Any predictions on trades?


Evans for Rubio?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

-James- said:


> Evans for Rubio?


Something is definately going on in Minny. Rubio is going to be a star, trade him at your peril. Why wouldn't they have just taken Rubio if they wanted him? 

The Martins/Evans duo looks rather tasty, especially with Sergio dishing out passes. Highlight reel much?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Rubio or Flynn will be traded in the next 5 picks.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope Minnesota takes another PG. That would be awesome.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Holiday to Sixers could be exciting, I really like the kid and Miller is a superb mentor. 

James Johnson finally went at 16 to the bulls, which alone should be a great indication he will show flashes but never actually be any good :evil:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Word is BC trying to buy a pick in the 16-20 who does have in mind? Lawson?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes!!!!! Hahahahaha!

WTF is going on in Minny??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well Lawson going to the Wolves gives us the possibility of a trade with them. Although the Denver Nuggets have made a deal for the Wolves 18th pick and will select Ty Lawson of UNC, source said.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I would love Lawson. He could step in and play. Mr B please be true...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Word is BC trying to buy a pick in the 16-20 who does have in mind? Lawson?


Word from where?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> I would love Lawson. He could step in and play. Mr B please be true...


The Raptors have Calderon and Ukic, who are good enough as per your previous posts.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I would like to see us buy a pick to get Maynor or Douglas.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> The Raptors have Calderon and Ukic, who are good enough as per your previous posts.


They are but both aren't really explosive scorers, Lawson has the ability to put up a chunk of points in games and carry the weight of the team. Rubio was too similar to what we already had. Lawson is also not good enough to worry Calderon for his starting spot... He also has lightning speed which could be used to switch the tempo when the 2nd string come on the floor or things aren't working out for Jose.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

narrator said:


> Word from where?


Doug Smith live chat/blog hes holding right now


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

How do you guys feel about Wayne Ellington?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Doug Smith live chat/blog hes holding right now


Thanks.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeJuan Blair is plummetting.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We should buy a pick for Mullens.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> How do you guys feel about Wayne Ellington?


I like him in the second round but if we buy a first I'd want someone who can create their own shot (Douglas or Thornton).


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> They are but both aren't really explosive scorers, Lawson has the ability to put up a chunk of points in games and carry the weight of the team. Rubio was too similar to what we already had. Lawson is also not good enough to worry Calderon for his starting spot... He also has lightning speed which could be used to switch the tempo when the 2nd string come on the floor or things aren't working out for Jose.


Explosive scoring... isn't that what DeRozan is for? (Getting to the rim anyway, until he learns how to shoot consistently.)

And where does Ukic fit in in that scenario? (Which is moot now, of course, since Lawson was picked and traded.)


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> DeJuan Blair is plummetting.


Injuries is scaring alot of teams off


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

-James- said:


> I would like to see us buy a pick to get Maynor or *Douglas*.


Yes!

I like Wayne Ellington, too. He's a winner.



seifer0406 said:


> We should buy a pick for Mullens.


**** that.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

narrator said:


> Explosive scoring... isn't that what DeRozan is for? (Getting to the rim anyway, until he learns how to shoot consistently.)
> 
> And where does Ukic fit in in that scenario? (Which is moot now, of course, since Lawson was picked and traded.)


DeRozan is more a pick for potential but his athleticism at the wing is what he will provide right away.

Now about the whole not going after Rubio because we have Ukic thing, the reasoning behind that is I don't think its worth the cost to move up and get Rubio when a. there's a perfectly competent prospect at 9 in DeRozan; and b. we have a decent backup PG already. Lawson, or even Maynor for that matter (whom I brought up before he was picked), are still upgrades over Ukic but not at the same price. Just my opinion though. If you think Rubio would be worth it that's perfectly fine.



narrator said:


> Yes!
> I like Wayne Ellington, too. He's a winner.
> **** that.


LOL finally agree on something, I see.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

-James- said:


> DeRozan is more a pick for potential but his athleticism at the wing is what he will provide right away.


I hate it when teams pick for potential, unless they're already set and contending. If the Raptors are making their picks/plans based on potential, then Bosh *has* to be traded this summer because, basically, they're throwing in the towel for 2009-10.



-James- said:


> Now about the whole not going after Rubio because we have Ukic thing, the reasoning behind that is I don't think its worth the cost to move up and get Rubio when a. there's a perfectly competent prospect at 9 in DeRozan; and b. we have a decent backup PG already. Lawson, or even Maynor for that matter (whom I brought up before he was picked), are still upgrades over Ukic but not at the same price. Just my opinion though. If you think Rubio would be worth it that's perfectly fine.


That reasoning I can understand. To me, Rubio's worth it because, in my opinion, he's a special PG. To his credit, Ukic looked better near the end of last year though he looked scared most of the year. And ineffective.

I think Maynor and Lawson are a couple of steps below Rubio, though I do like Lawson (he's also a winner).



-James- said:


> LOL finally agree on something, I see.


I'm not completely obstinate. Hahaha...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Injuries is scaring alot of teams off


Those teams are stupid.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

narrator said:


> I hate it when teams pick for potential, unless they're already set and contending. If the Raptors are making their picks/plans based on potential, then Bosh *has* to be traded this summer because, basically, they're throwing in the towel for 2009-10.


Well I think regardless of whether his skills come along or not, he still provides us with something we sorely needed last year, athleticism and enthusiasm for defense from the wing. If his worst case scenario is something like a Trevor Ariza before he could shoot, I think that risk is worth it for could be a poor man's McGrady. Again I think Williams would have been the safer pick but I don't think you can pass up a prospect like that especially at a position of need.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Go Minny! Pick another PG! You can do it!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

-James- said:


> Well I think regardless of whether his skills come along or not, he still provides us with something we sorely needed last year, athleticism and enthusiasm for defense from the wing. If his worst case scenario is something like a Trevor Ariza before he could shoot, I think that risk is worth it for could be a poor man's McGrady. Again I think Williams would have been the safer pick but I don't think you can pass up a prospect like that especially at a position of need.


Hmmmm.... if he's Trevor Ariza, that makes the pick better in my eyes. Is DeRozan that dogged on defense?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

**** the Knicks are gonna take Toney Douglas. I have a feeling...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

So the completely pointless Milicic-Q. Richardson trade happened. Awesome.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

-James- said:


> **** the Knicks are gonna take Toney Douglas. I have a feeling...


****. Good call.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

**** can't say I didn't see it coming.

Could have been a really useful player on our team. Marcus Thornton is still out there...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah I don't think we're gonna get another pick. I'm calling it a night.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Pendergraph traded from SacTown to Portland for number 38 and Sergio Rodriguez. Good trade for SacTown.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

My vindication: the Spurs, the best organization in the league, took DaJuan Blair. Colangelo should have bought a pick to take him. ****.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if BC will make another move. I'm kind of disappointed that we only get 1 player out of this draft.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

A lack of moves seems to be becoming the Raptors' hallmark.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

well i'm still insanely stoked & hype on DeMar DeRozan after seeing his reactions, post-draft interviews & workout in Toronto etc. that was the choice all along, smoke screens galore.

i was also of the component that we were dead set trading for atleast a 2nd rounder to grab guys i liked including Blair, DeJuan Summers, Derrick Brown & Combo-guards Marcus Thornton, Jerel McNeal & Jodie Meeks................... Oh well.

anybody check out DeRozans twitter? i like my guys personality & swagger
http://twitter.com/DeMar_DeRozan

"Toronto here I come. Air Canada is Back"

SWAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^^

That air canada quote is all swag. And I agree all the post-draft blogs, interviews etc have me crazily pumped to see this kid in action.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Calm down, in all likelihood DeRozan either never pans out or it takes him 2-3 years to do so, by which point he becomes a free agent anyway. But hey, I definitely hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> Calm down, in all likelihood DeRozan either never pans out or it takes him 2-3 years to do so, by which point he becomes a free agent anyway. But hey, I definitely hope I'm wrong.


Why in all likelihood will he fail? The kid has alot of talent and one heck of a NBA ready body, and Triano has already said he will be given minutes to learn his trade. He also has AP to mentor him with his shot. 


DD has a very bright future. And most of the top players have a little swag, it's what drives them to be the best. (Tim Duncan most definately does not apply)


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Why in all likelihood will he fail? The kid has alot of talent and one heck of a NBA ready body, and Triano has already said he will be given minutes to learn his trade. He also has AP to mentor him with his shot.
> 
> DD has a very bright future. And most of the top players have a little swag, it's what drives them to be the best. (Tim Duncan most definately does not apply)


I'm not saying that in all likelihood he'll fail, but rather that in all likelihood he won't succeed until shortly before he becomes a free agent, either because he never succeeds or because it simply takes too long for him to learn how to play. There are lots of kids with the talent and the body who never pan out. There are also lots of kids who take years to go from how painfully raw he is now to being polished enough to actually earn serious minutes at the NBA level. Again, though, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Do you think he is painfully raw? You seem to be looking at all those kids who didn't make it, there are also alot who do. Kobe. Vince. T-Mac. I'm not saying he will reach their illustrious level but I honestly believe he has about as good a shot from anybody in this 2009 draft class not named Griffin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you were looking to rekindle that Vince flame, should have drafted Terrence Williams, he's arguably the closest thing to Vince in this draft. Sure Derozan's athletic as hell, but he doesnt have the first step, neither does he have the rebounding and passing prowess. Terrence Williams has all that, and luckily for him, VC was also a poor shooter coming into the draft. Derozan's intriguing, you just dont know if he's going to go the Gerald Green route or turn into special. Its probably why I dont like 'potential' picks. Way too risky.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

HB said:


> If you were looking to rekindle that Vince flame, should have drafted Terrence Williams, he's arguably the closest thing to Vince in this draft. Sure Derozan's athletic as hell, but he doesnt have the first step, neither does he have the rebounding and passing prowess. Terrence Williams has all that, and luckily for him, VC was also a poor shooter coming into the draft. Derozan's intriguing, you just dont know if he's going to go the Gerald Green route or turn into special. Its probably why I dont like 'potential' picks. Way too risky.


Williams doesn't have the excitement factor Vince has and potentially DD have. Don't get me wrong he can throw it down and loves to, he just hasnt got the same flair. Then again the Gerald Green comparison is a fair one and I believed the kid had Vince-esque potentially when he was first drafted. I've had the same thoughts myself with DD and him turning into GG is a legitimate risk. But the kid loves to play D and when he's playing his game, he really is impressive. Triano and co need to work on his consistency but I think it will come. Williams is also a senior so he's pretty much reached his roof, his shooting will never really improve to the point he's a legitimate multi-faceted scorer with dunks, lay ups, jump shots, etc... 

DD has that potential he could be a 20ppg threat and become an All Star. Williams couldn't.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are wrong. Williams was the most exciting player at Louisville. He's got a large fan following there. To top it off, his personality screams 'watch me'. Because of the way he plays defense, he will get steals and throw down a couple of nice dunks. Dude will be in the dunk contest next year. The senior thing might be right, but here's the thing about Twill's shooting, the form is good, it just needs work. Thats what shooting coaches are for.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I wasn't bashing Twills dunking skills as I'm sure he will feature in many more highlight reels before his career is over, by flair I meant he couldn't take a massive bump in the lane and still make the circus shot somehow, he couldn't switch up his man and pull up in there face and make the sweet shot etc etc. You mentioned him having a far better first step than DD, not sure it's far better as DD has good feet maybe not top-tier NBA 2 style explosiveness but I'm sure he has more than enough to get by his man, especially with the frame he has. 

TWills looks like a solid pickup no doubt, but if I had to take a bet on if either will make All Star during there career my vote goes to DD everytime. Do you not agree?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i was a big fan of T-Will & Earl Clark (mostly Earl) but i'm more then happy with DeMar. he's who we got, and he has age & work ethic on his side. he has the hunger for more. he say's all the right things, way more articulate then any 19 year old i've seen speaking to the media from this draft. he's got great confidence too. he knows basketball, he has been coached by NBA coaches like Floyd & stated he knows the season will come with Up's & Down's but he's ready.

trust me. he aint no Gerald Green and i was a big fan of Gerald coming out the Gulf in HS. Gerald couldn't even speak let alone carry himself the way DeRozan has. plus.. DeMar is being very underrated, he thinks Defence first & will excel at the defensive side of the ball, just like T-Will. his first step & handle is underrated.

not to mention this kid is Good friends with Kobe Bryant, and has numerous times & will be in the future working out with Kobe & team USA for the select team.

btw. DeMar has great shot selection, his 14ppg in college were extremely efficient & i believe his jumper is gonna surprise alot of you. he doesn't take bad shots & he is a team guy, that Loves playing team defence. Check out DD's 2nd half college stats & tournament games where he came up huge if you want to see a real representation of how he performed in NCAA


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> DD has a very bright future. And most of the top players have a little swag, it's what drives them to be the best. (*Tim Duncan most definately does not apply)*


Really? You think Duncan doesn't think he's the best player on the court whenever he goes out there? If he didn't why the hell would he take that killer three against Phoenix a couple of years ago? That's just one example.

Just because he doesn't tweet or blog or otherwise make his feelings known doesn't mean he doesn't care.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> Do you think he is painfully raw? You seem to be looking at all those kids who didn't make it, there are also alot who do. Kobe. Vince. T-Mac. I'm not saying he will reach their illustrious level but I honestly believe he has about as good a shot from anybody in this 2009 draft class not named Griffin.


For more kids don't pan out than do pan out. Simple math proves that. I hope DeRozan pans out. I really do. If he's Trevor Ariza, that'd be fantastic.

Griffin and Rubio are the best players in this draft class. Everyone else lines up behind them in some order. Like me, you've no idea where DeRozan fits in that line and neither of us will for at least one year and likely 4.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been thinking about it and I'm actually pretty ****ing pissed we didn't buy a pick to grab a wing who can create his own shot. Don't get me wrong, I am happy with DeRozan, but if the Knicks could buy Toney Douglas, why couldn't we buy him, Meeks, Thornton, or Hudson?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

-James- said:


> I've been thinking about it and I'm actually pretty ****ing pissed we didn't buy a pick to grab a wing who can create his own shot. Don't get me wrong, I am happy with DeRozan, but if the Knicks could buy Toney Douglas, why couldn't we buy him, Meeks, Thornton, or Hudson?


well dionte christmas was a guy that was talked about.. he went undrafted so who knows, maybe we'll see him on our roster next year. i haven't looked too much into christmas but i know certain people here like him. if he was good enough to be projected as an early 2nd round player then the raptors can definitely bring him in and see what he can do. i wouldn't mind if we sign him.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I got a question, Since we didn't use the 3 million to buy a pick this year does that mean the money rolls over to next year draft?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

what do people around here think about Tyrese Rice from BC? Although he didn't get drafted, he's a quick scoring PG who can pass when need to. The Raps did bring him to TO for a workout, so do you think he has a chance for an invite during summer league and potentially make the team as a backup/third-string pg?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Christmas will be on the 76ers Summer league team, and will probably make their roster to replace former Raptor, Kareem Rush


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I got a question, Since we didn't use the 3 million to buy a pick this year does that mean the money rolls over to next year draft?


nope. unless the raptors are happy with paying taxes..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> Really? You think Duncan doesn't think he's the best player on the court whenever he goes out there? If he didn't why the hell would he take that killer three against Phoenix a couple of years ago? That's just one example.
> 
> Just because he doesn't tweet or blog or otherwise make his feelings known doesn't mean he doesn't care.


Tim Duncan knows he is a baller. He just doesn't have the same bravado of players with the same level of skills, I don't think you can argue he is. It's not a bad thing, however it's more unusual for a player to have an unassuming attitude and be the best player on the court. 

Southeasy where did you find Christmas was on the Sixers roster? I wanted him darn it.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Southeasy where did you find Christmas was on the Sixers roster? I wanted him darn it.


same.

"PHILADELPHIA — Dionte Christmas didn’t become one of the 60 players chosen in Thursday night’s NBA draft. However, the Temple gunner’s disappointment could be the 76ers’ gain.

Hours after the draft ended the Sixers contacted Christmas and offered him one of their four open spots on the roster when they and the Nets bring their prospects together in Orlando for the summer pro league next week. A team source confirmed that Christmas, who most draftniks believed would be snagged by a team at some point in the second round, had accepted the invitation.

Christmas, first-round selection Jrue Holiday and second-year forward Marreese Speights will be three of the Sixers’ representatives when workouts begin July 2. The Sixers will announce the other three players Monday. Games will take place July 6-10.

Christmas averaged 19.5 points and 5.8 rebounds for the Owls during his senior season and shot 35.2 percent from 3-point range."

-Delaware County Daily Times

we could have bought the 60th pick for pennies and drafted this kid.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks. 

Our loss man, I can see him being a really good role player for the Sixers and exactly the type we need on the 2nd string Raptors. 

Oh and snap that Sixers team is going to be awesome viewing come summer league.


----------

